# to become funny



## 82riceballs

How does one say "to become funnier"? I.e. to have a better sense of humor, to say funnier things, etc.

I want to say something to the extent of "i became funnier as I hung out with them a lot." 얘들이랑 붙어 다니다 보니 웃기게 됐다 ??

Thank you!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I want to say something to the extent of "i became funnier as I hung out with them a lot." 얘들이랑 붙어 다니다 보니 웃기게 됐다??



You can say like that, but 됐어 would sound more friendly and natural here. Other choices are 
  친구둘이랑 놀다 보니 나도 한 유머/개그한다는 소리 듣게 됐지.


----------



## vientito

Kross said:


> You can say like that, but 됐어 would sound more friendly and natural here. Other choices are
> 친구둘이랑 놀다 보니 나도 한 유머/개그한다는 소리 듣게 됐지.



What is the purpose of sticking that 한 in the sentence above?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> What is the purpose of sticking that 한 in the sentence above?


 The word 한 can be used in front of a noun to emphasize a great improvement in something like having a sense of humor here. In another example, when the business you run has become more profitable than before, due to a big deal with a company, you can say, "나 한 건 올렸다/했다."


----------



## Rance

I believe 한 in 한 건 올리다/하다(which is an idiom) is different from 한 in 한유머 하다.
한 can mean big/great when it is used as a prefix.
Hence there should be no space between 한 and the noun.

For example:
한시름 놓다.
한길로 나가다.


----------

